# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κόψιμο ράμφους!!!

## maria-karolina

παιδιά θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε λίγα πράγματα για το κόψιμο του ράμφους??? το κόβουμε στα κοκατιέλ?? σε ποιά πουλιά το κόβουμε και για ποιό λόγο??

----------


## mpikis

Μαρία το ράμφος το κόβουμε μόνο σε ιδιαίτερες περιπτώσεις...συνήθως αφήνουμε τα πούλια μας να το κάνουν μόνα τους!Τους βάζουμε για παράδειγμα στο κλουβί πέτρα.Δαγκώνοντας την πετρά παίζουν αλλά παράλληλα λιμάρουν το ράμφος τους όπως θα έκαναν και στη φύση όντας ελεύθερα..

----------


## maria-karolina

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..... το υπέθετα απλά ρώτησα για να είμαι σίγουρη!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο δικός μου παρότι έχει πέτρα στο κλουβί του και κάποια ξύλα μεγαλώνει και μια φορά το χρόνο χρειάζεται να το κόβω λίγο εγώ .

----------


## maria-karolina

κι εμένα έχει πέτρα στο κλουβί του και ενώ πριν καμιά 15αριά μέρες την έτρωγε σχεδόν, το σταμάτησε... ¨(

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν την τρώει μπορεί όμως να τρίβει το ράμφος του.Για το λόγο αυτό είναι καλές οι ξύλινες πατίθρες από σκληρό ξύλο για να τρίβονται τα ράμφη τους.*

----------


## Nikkk

Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που έχω ακούσει για παπαγάλους οτι για ορισμένους θανατους ευθύνεται το ότι μεγάλωσε πολύ το ράμφος και όπως γύρισε, σφράγισε το στόμα τους και πέθαναν απο ασιτία;;

----------


## Φάμπιο

Ναι ισχυει δυστυχως!
Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις οι ιδιοκτητες ειναι @#$%@#$ ομως!
Πετρουλα ξυλινα κλαδακια παιχνιδια και το ραμφος θα ειναι μια χαρα!Εκτος απο περιπτωσεις γεννετικου προβληματος αλλα αυτο φαινεται απο μικρο

----------


## vstavros

Καλησπέρα, 
Έχω αγοράσει ένα lovebird (και ακόμα ένα σήμερα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα) πριν από 3 - 3,5 χρόνια με ασύμμετρα μεγάλο ράμφος (το πάνω και το κάτω) από petshop και νόμιζα ότι με ασβεστάκια, ξύλινα κλαδάκια κτλ που θα του έβαζα εγώ θα βελτιωνότανε η κατάσταση του ......  το αποτέλεσμα είναι να το πηγαίνω για κόψιμο κάθε 30 με 40 μέρες από την μια άκρη της πόλης στην άλλη γιατί εκεί βρήκα το καλύτερο "κόψιμο"  για το ράμφος του.
Σύμφωνα με τον κτηνίατρο αλλά και σε 5-6 pet shops που έχω ρωτήσει το πρόβλημα είναι οργανικό και δεν θεραπεύεται, εμείς τα πήραμε γιατί τα λυπηθήκαμε μιας και δεν τα αγόραζε κανείς και παραμένανε στις βιτρίνες για μήνες και τώρα έχουν όση φροντίδα χρειάζονται και μυτούλες σχεδόν φυσιολογικές :-)   μέχρι το επόμενο κόψιμο.

----------

